# Riding the Red Line



## stntylr (Mar 23, 2010)

Yesterday was the grand opening of Austin's Red Line commuter train.Since the first week is free I went to check it out.



Also AU member Jim Hudson was on the same train but since we have never met in person I didn't recognize him.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 23, 2010)

stntylr said:


> Yesterday was the grand opening of Austin's Red Line commuter train.Since the first week is free I went to check it out.


Thanks for the video Stan, I was in the blue jacket getting on @ Leander while you were filming, you must have been right next to me, I was by the door

on the back side going towards town! Perhaps well meet one of these days, what are your National Ttain Day plans? Tracy and his wife from FTW came through on the Eagle last night (2 1/2 hours down due to UP trackwork between AUS and TAY!) Jim


----------



## stntylr (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I remember you. We even talked to each other for a moment.

Great minds think alike.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 24, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks for the video Stan, I was in the blue jacket getting on @ Leander while you were filming, you must have been right next to me, I was by the door


Aloha

In the blue Denim jacket?


----------



## had8ley (Mar 24, 2010)

Great job! That was my son standing behind the engineer as they pulled into the station after changing ends at Leander. I hope it stays SRO !


----------

